# I've Got a Problem



## Lewkat (Mar 25, 2021)

Spammers were out in force today so, I  turned my sound off my phone.  It is a Samsung Galaxy S6 android smartphone.  After about 30 calls, I attempted to block some numbers, but I inadvertently hit my contact list and removed them.  I scoured my manual and I could not find how to retrieve them or if it's even possible.  Anyone here have any ideas?  Much appreciated for advice.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 25, 2021)

If you have your contacts under Google Contacts then there is an option to restore them if you did remove them. Tap on the settings menu under Contacts and under Manage Contacts there should be an option to restore.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 25, 2021)

Do you ever back up your phone, either to a computer or the Cloud? If so, you ought to be able to restore them that way.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Mar 26, 2021)

I belong to an Android forum and did a search as follows:  "https://androidforums.com/search/98680990/?q=restore+contacts+accidentally+deleted&o=relevance".  Look though the posts, there are several that may help you.  Good luck!


----------



## Mike (Mar 26, 2021)

Lewkat, good afternoon.

There are lots of free recovery programmes/apps
for Android phones, just ask google and you will
get a big list.

In the past I used "UndeletePlus" and found it very
good, it found lost phone numbers from the 1990s.

Mike.


----------

